# Reason(s) for buying GTO.



## sarge (Jun 23, 2005)

Good morning (well for me it is) 

I was wondering if you could enlighten me on the reason you purchased your GTO. When they first came out, I allowed myself to be influenced by others. They complained it was just a souped up Cavalier, not following in the "true" history of the GTO, blah, blah, blah.

But, I have kept my mind open and when I see one on the street, tv, or internet, they have begun to grow on me. I am going to test drive one today at lunch to get a better feel for the car.

To give you a short history of myself, I currently drive a Ford Explorer (family reasons), but have previously owned a 2002 Ford Lightning, 2003 Mustang GT, 1966 Mustang GT Fastback, 1978 Trans Am, so I enjoy all kinds of vehicles.

Other than the HP, what has appealed to you in the styling, build, etc that got you in the car and keeps you happy (I realize the power is a big factor, but I want to know the other attributes). Thanks for listening to my ramblings.

Have a good day!


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Read here for the pros and cons I posted.

Put simply, I bought the GTO because I'm 30, single, and will prolly never be in a position like this again where I can have a car like this.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Just wentto a dealership and was very disappointed
yes it has 400hp but looked too much like a grandam
I would think i would need something that looks great from the outside instead of the inside.
I seen the Grandams and they looked better with the fake hoodscope...Johnny


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

johnnytuinal said:


> Just wentto a dealership and was very disappointed
> yes it has 400hp but looked too much like a grandam
> I would think i would need something that looks great from the outside instead of the inside.
> I seen the Grandams and they looked better with the fake hoodscope...Johnny


Sounds like you didn't drive it.

The Grand Am is definitely the car for you.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

If you like the hood scoop on the grand am, your'e gonna love the scoops on the last Trans Ams. They are relatively cheap and have the same motor, so the driving experience from the perspective you are looking at should be the same.

I bought the car because of the seats, and just the seats. Plus I park at the train station where my Legend Coupe and 944S2 were stolen. Invisible is good. Invisible to thiefs and invisible to police. Nice to fly under the radar with 350 hp.


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Sounds like you didn't drive it.
> 
> The Grand Am is definitely the car for you.



:agree You definitely need to drive the car to experience the feel and power of either the LS1 or the LS2. I initially did not like the looks of the GTO and thought that it looked like a Cavalier on steroids. After removing the rear spoiler, the looks were improved significantly. The total package of the powertrain, interior, and build quality outshines many of the other competitors. 

Speaking of competitors, BMW comes to mind. I have owned several BMWs over the years and the quality of the GTO reminds me of them. I bought the GTO for the room and the fact that is was an excellent buy for $22,000 with 800 miles on it.

Randy


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Traded In 2002 Camaro SS, (SLP#1379)

1. LS1/Tremec/Dana
2. Interior and overall quality
3. Fact that there's not many of them, and not one on every street corner.
4. Rear Seats


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

sarge said:


> Good morning (well for me it is)
> 
> I was wondering if you could enlighten me on the reason you purchased your GTO. When they first came out, I allowed myself to be influenced by others. They complained it was just a souped up Cavalier, not following in the "true" history of the GTO, blah, blah, blah.


Based on the original Pontiac GTO this is exactly what a GTO is and more.

Big A$$ engine in a midsized car. This build quality is unbelieveable. Figure in the fact that this car cost more than double in the country it is built lets you know what kind of deal you are getting.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

I bought an 05 because I enjoy driving, and I enjoy driving fast. The car looks very bland, but from the driver's seat, it's great. It has a nice ride (unlike the small rice burners), it has a nice gearbox and clutch, the engine is spectacular, there should be a supercharger for it soon to take it over 500hp, I fit in it (at 6' 2" I don't fit in many cars these days), it sounds great when the windows are rolled down but with the windows up it's as quiet as a sedan, it's real smooth at 140mph (in a straight line), and it didn't cost a fortune. And what kind of cars have I had in the past? 240sx, supra, 300zx, 300zx twin turbo, Lincoln LS8, Lexus LS400, and now the GTO. So as you can tell, I like rwd, and MT when available. I've always wanted a Corvette, but have never been able to afford one.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Sounds like you didn't drive it.
> 
> The Grand Am is definitely the car for you.


Naaa I was really thinking about a GTO over the stang because i can get it for under $29,000 I didnot have to drive the car because you should like the style of the outside also.The Inside of the GTOs are really nice.
But when i went to the Pontiac Dealer last night and saw all the grand Prix and Grand Ams they all looked about the same.
The grand Ams have a better hoodscoop and i know its fake and a cloth interior but it just looks like most of the others they had there.
I am sure the GTO might be better built but it was a real let me down.I am sure if i took a ride in it i would love it but since i know what it looks like outside i think i would be a little disapointed a bit.
I am sure many of you enjoy the car and really hope you get many good years with the car.
I am going with the 2006 Stang Gt only if they could have the GTOs engine in it everyone would win...Johnny


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I bought mine cause I could. :willy: 
Just what is a GTO supposed to look like? I hear a lot of gripes about what it don't look like, or comparisons to cars that lack everything the GTO has. Ok so it don't look like the 69 judge. So it isn't retro looking. The engine sure enough is. The out put sure enough is. The performance is. The sound sure enough is.... I have a 2004 Grand-am GT with the performance package hood scoops spoiler and all.... Look at the pics here.... I don't think they look at all a like. Pontiacs look like Pontiacs. So? Aerosmith sounds like Areosmith not the Stones.......... That Grand-am is sharp and it looks hot, and it moves... but it ain't a GTO. It isn't a caviler, chevette, vega, or corvair. lol. At least the GTO don't look like a Scion, or Honda element. If I had a say in the designing of it I'd have a few suggestions, but then so would everyone else, then what? When ya get in the drivers seat and take off in it..... you'll know why ya bought it :cheers


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Ok lets say if the GTO had 300Hp instead of the 400hp would you still get it or would you get the stang gt with the same HP in it?
I know the GTO has a nicer interior then the stang and a better engine.
But the stang gt has a better looking style.
I mean so yea have 400Hp how fast do yea want to go?
I really wanted the GTO but thinking about it i know what it looks on the outside.Too me that means alot and don't care about the cop because i don't think i will be going 100 plus.
I think GTOs and Mustangs can live with one another wiith no problems.And i do think the people that drive GTOs are not kids and a little above most of the people that drive stangs...Johnny


----------



## gpro102 (Jun 5, 2005)

If you think Mustangs or Grandam is better looking, then go with what you like. But to my eye, they are ugly, kids car & everyone have one. GTO has a classic look in it. Once you ride it, you can't escape the feeling of owning one.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Mustang's a piece of junk: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=2962&highlight=power

Let the owner surveys speak for themselves. The GTO's on a totally different level -- a much higher one.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Mustang's a piece of junk: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=2962&highlight=power
> 
> Let the owner surveys speak for themselves. The GTO's on a totally different level -- a much higher one.


 :agree


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

I got mine for a few reasons.

1. Quality. The materials quality is a step above anything GM. The build quality is equally superior.

2. Room. While it's a pain in the ass to get in and out of the back, once you're in you've got plenty of room in very comfortable seats.

3. Understated styling. While some kids may like driving around in a boy-racer mobile that screams "Hey! Look at me driving my penis extension!", I don't need to attract attention like that to feel good about my car. The fact that it blends in really helps me slip past speed traps without being noticed. 

4. Three simple words:

Throttle

Induced

Oversteer

:cool


----------



## machinefreak (Jun 20, 2005)

I was interested in the GTO when it first came out but wasn't going to pay 5 grand over sticker. When the deals started last December I grabbed one for invoice minus 12k in rebates.

The car needed better tires then the all-seasons. I went with 18" Bridgestone S-02's that I got from kerls04 on this site. Highly recommended. 

While the 05 Mustang is a big improvement over the previous models it doesn't really compare to the GTO. Quality/power/independent rear suspension of the GTO is more like an M5 for half the price.

Pontiac took a lot of heat for all the non-functional body cladding and appearance crap on its other models, then it sells a real performance car and people complain that it doesn't look wild enough.

That said I do plan to redo to rear fenders in a few years sort of like the difference between the 924 and 944. Maybe put a candy color over the silver and do a turbo/supercharger or crate motor (ls2/ls7) have to see what is available after the warranty is up.


----------



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

There are several reasons why I bought my GTO. At first I did not real care for the styling that much, but It did start to grow on me when the 05's came out with the added exterior features and especially the 400 hp under the hood. I for the most part became a corvette guy and a corvette guy only, but with my wife and I starting a family a 3rd car that only got 1,500 miles a year put on it just didnt make sence any more considering we couldnt put a baby in it. What really sold me was the test drive. After seeing the quality in the car and the power it had for a car at its weight and size I fell in love. Heck the interior I feel is nicer than my c5's in a lot of ways and the leather is a lot nicer than whats in my brothers c6. Thats just my 2 cents though.


----------



## WS6GTO (Jun 4, 2005)

johnnytuinal said:


> Just wentto a dealership and was very disappointed
> yes it has 400hp but looked too much like a grandam
> I would think i would need something that looks great from the outside instead of the inside.
> I seen the Grandams and they looked better with the fake hoodscope...Johnny


Yes because the part of the car you can't see while driving is so much more important than what you do see while driving. If all you care about is looks and seem to like retro, you can go out and get a classic muscle car. If you look around you can find a good condition good looking car for the same as a mustang or GTO. Or maybe you like the riced out car look, you can do that too. 

Point is I'd rather have a sleeper looking car on the outside, with wonderful quality, a great interior, and that goes like hell!


----------



## DavidC (Mar 18, 2005)

I got mine after looking at and driving a NEW Mustang GT and a RX8. I have always been a mustang fan and would have gotten one if I would not have driven a GTO. We all know the interior is much better than a Stang, but what got me was the fact that there wont be one on every corner. If you see a GTO, you will know its a V8 and badass. So what, its doesnt have the gotta have it factor, but I am glad of that. I am almost 40 and I like a car that has power, great interior and can really fit four adults and a excellent ride. I am sorry the Mustang has lost a long time fan and the GTO has got a new fan. Test drive a GTO, if you can find one, (A lot rarer than a stang) and if you can get past the gotta have it factor, believe me you will be satisfied. :rofl:


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> :agree


 :agree me too


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I have always been a fan of muscle cars, I have owned three f bodys and a Grandprix gt. For me it was the combo of a high horse V8 and rear wheel drive. When the GTO came out I traded my Grandprix in with out hesitation.:cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I was driving to the Ford dealer across the street from the Pontiac dealer to buy a GT. I hadn't seen red, and they had gotten one in that day. As soon as I saw it i bought it. I won't own black, and cyclone grey and the dark blue color just didn't do it for me. I like a somewhat understated car, but also would like a little attention. 

All things said and done, this was the right choice. It is an adult car for people that still want to have fun. It doesn't beat you up while handling decently. You can go to a nice place to eat and not have the valet think you are having a mid-life crisis. When you show up at work with it, people don't think your spending more than you make, or that you are cheap. It's the MAMA Bears pouridge, just right. 

Then I head to the track and the only thing beating me is a car that someone has modified, or spent 20k more for. That's icing on the cake.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Minus
1. GM Stigma (Vega, Cadillac V8-6-4, Small Block Diesel, Olds, Etc)
2. Pontiac Stigma (Any F body, Decals, Plastic Tack Ons, Cheap Interiors, Aztek, Etc)

Plus
1. LS2 engine 400HP + 400Lb/Ft in a proven, reliable design.
2. Rear wheels not connected by a steel beam
3. 4 wheel vented binders with good feel
4. Nicely weighted steering
5. Excellent ergonomics. At 6'0" and 225Lbs I was comfortable from the first minute in the car.
6. Excellent front seats + a really comfortable and useable back seat (2 kids).
7. Excellent interior design + fit n finish. Didn't expect that. Good content.
8. Looks that aren't an embarrassment. Condolences to the F-body mullet crowd but this is a car that an adult can drive without shame.
9. Decent mileage for 400 HP
10. At $31K there is nothing on the market that can touch it.

All in all, after 5,000 miles, I'd buy it again.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Just traded my 05 GT mustang in on a 05 GTO. I paid $23142 with the retired employee plan back in oct 04.Get this !! I paid $30276 on the GM plan - $2409 with my GM card =$27876 plus they gave me $27557 on my 05 gt with 6400 miles on her . IN ga. you only pay tax on the deference which was $319 plus $299 dealer fee. So now i have around $23760 in the cost of the GOAT.If thats not a good reason to buy a GTO than what is? Oh yeah the GTO is faster (400 HP),better interior,better suspension ,and they will not produce 142000 in one year.That GT I sold will have a trade in value of $16000 a year from now. I will say the GT was fun to drive and really turned heads the first 6 months, but will soon be very common and the retro thing may age very quick like the thunderbird .My final remark is the mustang felt a notch down compared to the GTO.The GTO feels more like a german Quality type car.Both cars say alot about FORD and GM, that they had the GUTS to make these great cars in the first place.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

It was a high performance car that could be used year round as a daily driver. For my part, the only way to improve on the body would be to give it rear suicide doors, making the back seat area more usable (a la RX-8). I like the low profile look and deleted the spoiler almost immediately. Those that don't know any better pay no attention to the car and those that do give it immediate respect.


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

There are only three reasons for buying a GTO.

1. I like it

2. I want it

3. I can afford it


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

The LS2, the 6 speed, the price was right (employee price), couldn't find a GT to test drive, wasn't going to play sticker price anywhere, and wasn't going to order something I hadn't driven to get supplier priceing, so no Mustang for me, didn't like the Charger (and not a Dodge fan) and I didnt' want to pay the difference for a vette. It drove great and fast, good reviews, nice seats, actually had rear seats (instead of nice upholster storage area rear seat in the camaro i traded), oh and the LS2 and the 6 speed


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Always like mid sized,2dr, rwd V8 cars, Olds man most my life ,had 17 different 442s, when GM nuetered Olds by killing the rwd and making them all wrong wheel drive I jumped ship to the LSC(no offense to anyone but bieng an oldschool musclecar owner, Camarobirds and Mustangs are just not my cup of tea) , though it was made by Lincoln its also mid size,rwd,2 dr and V8 and the build quality was much higher than the Stangs luckily.
took GM long enough but they finally came out with another mid size rwd coupe so here I am looking to get one.
PS: Always been a Holden fan as well,I honestly wish they wouldnt have labeled the car a GTO as its a way more refined car than the GTO name suggests,but life isnt perfect...


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

I bought my '04 on a whim. Was passing by the dealership on the way home from work. Traffic caused me to slow to a crawl and I decided to pull in and just look. Well... to make a long story short... Sales guy said... "Got the key, want to take it for a drive?"... And the rest is history.

Best impulse buy I ever made. Bought a '01 WS6 Hurst that way and was sorely disapointed. Not this car though. I love every minute I'm in the car. 

Since changing the exhaust to Loudmouth, even better.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

The SEATS man - the SEATS - nothing in the under 35K range was close regarding the comfort of the Leather Seats. 
Add 400/400 and the secret is getting out...
Insurance costs were fine and the 5 year cost of ownership was do-able (actually less than alot of cars on the market).
The fit/finish ; Stealth Value ; rotatable tires ; and of course the rear a/c vents.  

IMHO there are three ranges of torgue : 0-60 ; 65-90 ; 100+ . The Pontiac GTO is fun in all ranges . Very few people get to experience Killer torque in the 100+ range much less get wins (oops I mean grins) in that range. 
Best deal going with GM Buy deals ...

Given most driving situations - We usually ask "Can I Safely make the move ?" 
In this GOAT you really don't ask , you just execute. :cool


----------

